# I.H.S Doncaster September (bigger show)



## jav07

The I.H.S are aiming to expand the doncaster show this september.the show will take place in the dome's very large sports hall which will hold several hundred tables.The main goal of the show is to allow anyone belonging to a club or society to book tables,but please note THE CLUB OR SOCIETY BOARD/COMMITTEE MUST AGGREE TO TAKE PART.we have begun to send invites to clubs and societies to take part in the show,so i can keep you all posted as to who has agreed to allow its members to join in.this is the only way we can legally hold a large uk show.it will take some organising and planning and it still is in the early stages but if you are interested in getting a table you can send me a pm with your club or societies details or ask them to contact the I.H.S.also the dome have agreed for anyone attending to have a discount on the use of their facilities(no not the toilets) ice skating/swimming etcwe are hoping this will be the biggest legal show the uk has seen in years.


----------



## Saff

yey!im defo goin!!sounds great!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

i shall go as long as its better than the one this weekend.. was well disapointed!


----------



## CaseyM

I'll have a table, theres no good reason why a good 80% or more of the forum members cant support this.

We spend enough time moaning UK shows arent good enough so heres our opportunity to get behind an idea to improve them : victory:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

will definately go , as long as (as snake_pliskin said) it is better than the one that has just gone.
Are there any plans to bring some amphibian breeders into it this year?
thats what im hoping for anyway.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Emmaj said:


> lol put his phone in his pocket on vibrate then hee hee


roflmao
oh my it could be dangerous if hes gonna shave his :censor:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

im shaving my chin you idiots... wow you really have filthy minds in here.. :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

my god maybe this thread should be renamed!! 


anyway this year i was amazed at the lack of spiders and amphips there was more last year so fingers crossed for September!! i better start saving up. if there fill the 200 tables it will be great and lets hope the bigger hall will make it a bit more comfortable as it was rather warm when the sun was shining down through the roof! i felt sorry for the pople with the tables down the middle as there were right in the suns rays.


----------



## jav07

any chance a mod could clean the thread up please


----------



## toyah

bosshogg said:


> my god maybe this thread should be renamed!!
> 
> 
> anyway this year i was amazed at the lack of spiders and amphips there was more last year so fingers crossed for September!! i better start saving up. if there fill the 200 tables it will be great and lets hope the bigger hall will make it a bit more comfortable as it was rather warm when the sun was shining down through the roof! i felt sorry for the pople with the tables down the middle as there were right in the suns rays.


The tarantula society will be there in September so I'm sure there will be plenty of spiders there 

September should be a great show - it's a great idea, and I hope it is well supported. If it's a big success with lots of people, then maybe it'll become an annual event ... and even bigger and with more to do in the future?


----------



## bosshogg

toyah said:


> The tarantula society will be there in September so I'm sure there will be plenty of spiders there
> 
> September should be a great show - it's a great idea, and I hope it is well supported. If it's a big success with lots of people, then maybe it'll become an annual event ... and even bigger and with more to do in the future?


oh lets hope so i would love to see the UK shows grow! its a great place for people to meet and meet the breeders i really do hope September is as good as we all hope.

ohh and i just missed meeting you i met rain, timberwolf and Reiyuu in the car park and there were waiting for you! would have loved to meet you maybe next time:2thumb:


----------



## toyah

bosshogg said:


> oh lets hope so i would love to see the UK shows grow! its a great place for people to meet and meet the breeders i really do hope September is as good as we all hope.
> 
> ohh and i just missed meeting you i met rain, timberwolf and Reiyuu in the car park and there were waiting for you! would have loved to meet you maybe next time:2thumb:


Well we'll definitely be down for the next one - it's a long journey but worth it. We must meet up next time ... I was feeling terrible and very antisocial, I hardly got a chance to talk to anyone! 

Pliskens_Chains - the IHS are inviting all UK reptile and amphibian groups along, so hopefully someone from an amphibian society somewhere will accept and bring along some of their members - it'd be great to see more variety.


----------



## jav07

we should be able to start listing the clubs/societies that have joined early next week:2thumb:
so if you are a member of any listed you can book tables for the show.
if you can think of any we may not have approached please let us know.


----------



## bosshogg

it would be great to have more variety at the next one i was really interested seeing species i had never really thought about last year think that's why i was a little disappointed this year but with the bigger European shows been on at the same time and it been early in the season i didn't think it was to bad. i will def be joining IHS to help support 

i look forward to seeing you at the one in sep!


----------



## jav07

bosshogg said:


> it would be great to have more variety at the next one i was really interested seeing species i had never really thought about last year think that's why i was a little disappointed this year but with the bigger European shows been on at the same time and it been early in the season i didn't think it was to bad. i will def be joining IHS to help support
> 
> i look forward to seeing you at the one in sep!


:2thumb:


----------



## jav07

60+ tables booked already


----------



## leo19

wow im definatly going i thought the one in june was brilliant (but it was my first show) it will be great if this is bigger and has more variety, i dont really no much but perhaps if international societys were invited there might be more variety and bookings? but as i said i havnt a clue!: victory:


----------



## jav07

leo19 said:


> wow im definatly going i thought the one in june was brilliant (but it was my first show) it will be great if this is bigger and has more variety, i dont really no much but perhaps if international societys were invited there might be more variety and bookings? but as i said i havnt a clue!: victory:


they have been invited


----------



## jav07

ok so far the following groups are attending.
They are
Essex reptile & amphibian club (e.r.a.c.)
British tarantula society
Amphibian , reptile & insect Association
Carnivorous plant society
Bangor university reptile club
The rat snake foundation
so if you are a member of any you can book tables for the show


----------



## DASSIE

i brought the whole family to the one just passed and they had a good time . Kids got snakey t-shirts and ended the day with a meal in the pub . It would be good to see a little more variety of animals as my boys arent quite big enough to fully apreciate simply varieties of snakes and so more spiders and amphibians would keep them excited , aswell as more snakes for me !!!! I am all for a 'big' uk show and dont mind the traveling to get there . Its an added bonus that its in the north all be it on the opposite side of the north to me LOL .


----------



## hermanlover

jav07 said:


> ok so far the following groups are attending.
> They are
> Essex reptile & amphibian club (e.r.a.c.)
> British tarantula society
> Amphibian , reptile & insect Association
> Carnivorous plant society
> Bangor university reptile club
> The rat snake foundation
> so if you are a member of any you can book tables for the show


do we have to be a member of any of them society's to get in? or is that just for booking tables? 
cheers


----------



## jav07

it looks like we will have our own refreshment area and discounts on the swimming pools and ice skating


----------



## jav07

californiankinglover said:


> do we have to be a member of any of them society's to get in? or is that just for booking tables?
> cheers


just to book tables


----------



## hermanlover

jav07 said:


> just to book tables


ok, thanks mate :no1:


----------



## blue-saphire

so will it be open to non members?


----------



## jav07

blue-saphire said:


> so will it be open to non members?


yes but you have to be a member to book a table


----------



## blue-saphire

jav07 said:


> yes but you have to be a member to book a table


 
ok thanks, just wondered if i could come again. not wanting a table, just wanting to buy some stuff


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

toyah said:


> Pliskens_Chains - the IHS are inviting all UK reptile and amphibian groups along, so hopefully someone from an amphibian society somewhere will accept and bring along some of their members - it'd be great to see more variety.


that would be very cool!! i really want to meet some of the larger amphibian keepers community, :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

only thing that bothers me is that its very very close to the hamm show in germany and i was planning on going to that show.. but i know the mrs.. pliskens chains will wana goto the doncaster show now. lol


----------



## byglady

swimming pool sounds good, 
could have killed for a dip last time.
will bring my cossie now lol


----------



## jav07

Pliskens_Chains said:


> that would be very cool!! i really want to meet some of the larger amphibian keepers community, :lol2:


if you can find them we will invite them:lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

byglady said:


> swimming pool sounds good,
> could have killed for a dip last time.
> will bring my cossie now lol


 
would you go for a dip before or after the show?


----------



## byglady

You gonna come and have a dip with me, or you bringing the harpoon


----------



## blue-saphire

byglady said:


> You gonna come and have a dip with me, or you bringing the harpoon


 
okies, well if i do ill have to get you to save my leos and stuff.


----------



## nuttybabez

I will be there. Anyone know the arrangements for people who buy reps and want to swim or skate? Will there be somewhere safe and suitable to put the reps?


----------



## Chance

CaseyM said:


> I'll have a table, theres no good reason why a good 80% or more of the forum members cant support this.
> 
> We spend enough time moaning UK shows arent good enough so heres our opportunity to get behind an idea to improve them : victory:


 
Well i know a good 6 forum members who will be coming along in the group including me, a few groups our size will make it quite busy.

Rob


----------



## wacky69

we will be there cant wait


----------



## jav07

nuttybabez said:


> I will be there. Anyone know the arrangements for people who buy reps and want to swim or skate? Will there be somewhere safe and suitable to put the reps?


will let you know asap


----------



## LEXCORN

Yup,

Table booked in advance for this show.

2 shows to attend in September + Houten in October '08 :2thumb:

Lex


----------



## chris_wade

i shall be there for definate. bigger and better always sounds good


----------



## Graz

il be trying very hard to get to this one as i couldnt make the last!


----------



## captaincarot

this is looking very encouraging.

It will be getting my support in the form of attendance, plus anyone i can cram in the car with me, who fancies coming from north manchester


----------



## shaunsroyals

*when is the doncaster show on please !!*

*i live near nottinghamshire and really really want to go to a rep show someone said there is one at doncaster.?any:idea:*
*please help:snake:mel*


----------



## jav07

shaunsroyals said:


> *i live near nottinghamshire and really really want to go to a rep show someone said there is one at doncaster.?any:idea:*
> *please help:snake:mel*


september at the dome 7th


----------



## petal270775

*I want to go*

Been keeping reps now for 2 years never been to a show yet will get lost I know trying to find it i'm hopless could do with a post code and more details if possible going to bring the man with the cash and my niece along with me , carn't wait to go take a look , Just need some more viv's building now lol i'll have to sweet talk the hubby :whip: ooops that's not how to sweet talk o what the hell:bash: he better het his hammer out lol 

any information on the show would be excellent if anyone can help 

best wishes to you all Diane:2thumb:


----------



## Hana

is the show open to everybody or do you have to be a member. im defo gna come if its an open invite, get the O/H to drive me up, npt sure how far from the west mids donny is but if hes driving it doesnt bother me hahahah


----------



## nuttybabez

Hiya, its open to everybody. Don't have to be a member. I am definately going but only have a 2 seater car so can't offer lifts sorry.


----------



## bampoisongirl

any ideas if there is going be any reps that are more unusual for donny?


----------



## nuggett5

sorry might of missed it but what date is this show going to happen? price to get in times its open etc?


----------



## Durhamchance

I think we will be going :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

we will definatly be going to the doncaster show:2thumb:


----------



## akuma 天

So as I understand it;

7th September at the Doncaster Dome.
Its an open show no membership required.

What time do the doors open to the general public?


----------



## Daz_of_hudds

I'll be going never been to a show before:2thumb:


----------



## jav07

akuma 天;2129562 said:


> So as I understand it;
> 
> 7th September at the Doncaster Dome.
> Its an open show no membership required.
> 
> What time do the doors open to the general public?


 10.45am


----------



## macca 59

which breeders of royals will be at the show?


----------



## jav07

macca 59 said:


> which breeders of royals will be at the show?


 have not got the foggiest


----------



## solid

There were a few, ones i can remember off hand were UKMorphs, John Berry Reptiles and CaptiveBred.

I'm sure there were more but they are the ones that i remember.




macca 59 said:


> which breeders of royals will be at the show?


----------



## jav07

just over 80 tables booked....we expect quite a few forms back at the ware show so will update as soon as we know.


----------



## monitor mad

*Transport*

I am going to the doncaster show and have 2 seats available for anyone wanting a lift from newcastle (tynside) to doncaster and back , theres just me & the missus at the mo. . . . . 1st come 1st serve:snake::snake:


----------



## matty

Definitely going. 

Do I need a poly box?

I'm a show virgin. xD


----------



## monitor mad

*Transport*

spare seats in car now taken for doncaster show. . thanks:2thumb:


----------



## jmacleod540

Me and my dad may be going.
But do you need to be a member to go in and buy and stuff?
Also is the dome near a train station? :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Nope it is not near the train station, there should be a bus from the town centre that goes there though I should think


----------



## jmacleod540

Thanks
How much is it to get in?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Umm I think it was about £5 when I went in June, that was for non-members. I dont know how much it will be in September, probably about the same


----------



## jmacleod540

Thanks think i'll be going :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Cool  take a look at the Stagecoach buses website - I think its them that do the buses in Doncaster. I am not entirely sure exactly how far the train station is from the Dome, I have only ever been in the car, but the station is right in the centre of Doncaster and the Dome is near the motorway.


----------



## jmacleod540

I dont' know but is this the dome???

Dome Leisure Point, Herten Way, Doncaster DN4, United Kingdom


----------



## Kami22

I may have three seats in my car if anyone needs a ride


----------



## jmacleod540

Doesn't matter it is lol


----------



## Sleepybear

I'm definately going again, hope its not as hot this time, it was like a sauna in June! 

Looking forward to seeing amphibians this time as well as the reptiles, wish there weren't any spiders going though, I have a SERIOUS phobia!!! ha ha ....I'm such a girly!


----------



## reptile_dude

Sorry to hijack the thread
but speaking of big shows does anyone know how big the 
kent show[31st august] will be? 
And if there's alot of variety etc...


----------



## jav07

reptile_dude said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread
> but speaking of big shows does anyone know how big the
> kent show[31st august] will be?
> And if there's alot of variety etc...


 try the kent show thread:lol2:


----------



## gex20

can anyone just go to this if so how much is it to get in


----------



## gex20

just gone on to the doncaster dome website and it not advertised on the events


----------



## leo19

Society / Club members £2.50 Adults £1.00 Children
Non Members £5.00 Adults £2.00 Chidren
copied from the ihs website!​


----------



## sunnyskeg

Just wondering .........been on web site for the dome and the show isn't listed under "events" ?


----------



## Mason

that's perfectly normal, it's not a dome "event" just an organisation that booked a hall/room!

I'm informed we will have a table again. Might actually have some interesting bits and bobs ready to sell


----------



## SnakeBreeder

We have a table booked at the Donny show.
We have been attending the Donny show for many years as it is our most local of the shows.
Hope to see a few of you there.
Say "hi" if you see me and tell me who you are as it is nice to put a face to the addy.
Stephen.


----------



## biohazard156

I am hoping to be there this time, I missed the last one  Hoping there will be some male viper geckos there. Will be nice to put faces to the names on here 

Anna


----------



## dani11983

I'm going. Selling and trying not to buy. I'll have some corns and a few species of stick insects. 

I love the Donny show and I'm getting really excited. Hope I don't see anything I like...


----------



## itubagus

Will defo be taking the trip up to this show. I'll be on the look out for anything _Candoia_!!


----------



## PythonAndBoaBreeder

im gonna try and make it , probably wont be buying but hopefully convince my mom to let me get something big at christmas
anyone got information on this ,, 
times ,, were exactly is it ,, how much does it cost etc ?​


----------



## jav07

We have 100 tables booked and 10 applications been sent out in the last 4 days + 16 table bookings that are on there way back in the post, at the minute I.H.S. , B.H.S. , E.R.A.C. , Rat snake foundation, Carnivorous plant society, Scottish exotic animal society, will all be attending, so its not too late for other society’s to have tables?
Contact Richard Brook I.H.S. Events Organizer on 01274 548342 for booking forms


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Does anyone know if theres a list of breeders that are gonna be there?

I am on the hunt for a nice male super snow leo and was hoping to reserve one and collect at the show... yes I am impatient haha but I wanna know how much I am spending!


----------



## ashrob

ill hopefully be going is it pay on the door?

im taking dad cos hes easier to pursuade than mum haha :2thumb:


----------



## jav07

ashrob said:


> ill hopefully be going is it pay on the door?
> 
> im taking dad cos hes easier to pursuade than mum haha :2thumb:


 yes you can pay on the door


----------



## mike mc

i will be going,hope theres some good breeders of amphibs there,especially darts and red eyes


----------



## Kami22

Just to let people know I have still got two seats in my car if anyone needs a lift from the Barnsley/Wombwell area?


----------



## snakejed

is anyone going through stevenage that might possibly have a seat in their car:blush:


----------



## Kami22

snakejed said:


> is anyone going through stevenage that might possibly have a seat in their car:blush:


Sorry a little far for me (i think, my geog is terrible)


----------



## leo19

hi does anybody no if their will be any turtles or terrapins avalible at doncaster this time?


----------



## sarah1207

oh i would love to go but its a bit far from wales on the train


----------



## Chance

Oh ive got a couple spare seats in the back of my car from West Yorks, 


snakejed, if you can get a train to leeds I can pick you up there and take you over? The Kings X - Leeds trains generally gio thru stevenage afaik. 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## MrMike

Chance said:


> Oh ive got a couple spare seats in the back of my car from West Yorks,
> 
> 
> snakejed, if you can get a train to leeds I can pick you up there and take you over? The Kings X - Leeds trains generally gio thru stevenage afaik.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Aye it usually does, i've been on that train far too many times lol


----------



## JUSTDRAGONS

we will be there,anyone taking any high colour morph bearded dragons


----------



## Mason

leo19 said:


> hi does anybody no if their will be any turtles or terrapins avalible at doncaster this time?


We actually have access to UKCB Yellow bellied sliders (i think this is correct but don't hold me to it) we've advertised and sold them on here before.

We don't have any plans to sell any at the show but we can sell them outside of the show. We're in Ng18 and can deliver etc. PM me if this is of interest for you.


Generally speaking though (with the odd exception like baby snappers last time courtesy of Paul/chaz) there are not aquatic chelonia at doncaster.


----------



## Rogue

I'll be going! XD Sounds like i'll be fetching the family too! ^.^ Will be eyeing up the cresties!


----------



## danilovespiglet

Hi can anyone tell me what goes on at these shows and are they worth going to as Doncaster is a way from us and really considering going. What they all about as never been to or heard of such shows before.

Cheers


----------



## dragonsRus

What date is it on ?


----------



## danilovespiglet

Its on sunday 7th september 08


----------



## Chance

As mentioned earlier, I have two seats free in my super homosexual convertible from west yorks area to donny and back if anyones interested? Dont worry its free cos im goin anyway lol.

Rob


----------



## Chance

Nobody wanting a lift then no????

Cheers
Rob


----------



## leo19

hi i dont supose anyone is selling a female blizzard or banna blizzard leopard gecko? it must be around 12 g


----------



## jj22

Is anyone likely to be taking Helmeted Geckos or Stenos?


----------



## PremierPythons

As a few of you know, I'm on holidays in the UK from Australia. I was thinking about going to the Doncaster show. Will it be a worthwhile trip from Leicestershire? Anyone want to meet up and talk Australian species with me?! 

Cheers,
Premier Pythons
PremierPythons.com - Home


----------



## DraigGochHerp

I'll be there (manning the Ratsnake Foundation stand) - are any of the frozen retailers going to be there as I need a few things? I'd like to order in advance and collect on the day to be sure I get the sizes I'm after.
Graham.


----------



## jav07

DraigGochHerp said:


> I'll be there (manning the Ratsnake Foundation stand) - are any of the frozen retailers going to be there as I need a few things? I'd like to order in advance and collect on the day to be sure I get the sizes I'm after.
> Graham.


 think simons rodents is there


----------



## leo19

i think we should all wear badges so we no who each other is!: victory:


----------



## Wishlover

its my first show and I am going!!! Does anyone know if its cash only to buys stuff or do some tables take cards at all - just need to work out if I need to get money out to take in with me or anything - although my bloke said i can't buy anything but that never stopped me lol!


----------



## rybuzz

My first too... looking for a nice Royal


----------



## jav07

Wishlover said:


> its my first show and I am going!!! Does anyone know if its cash only to buys stuff or do some tables take cards at all - just need to work out if I need to get money out to take in with me or anything - although my bloke said i can't buy anything but that never stopped me lol!


 cash: victory:


----------



## tplatts98

i am going and this is the first one i have been to


----------



## bampoisongirl

there r cash machines in the dome and at asda across the road. the dome one charges tho ive heard. i'll be me wearing black with my RFUK name tag on btw lol


----------



## Dirtydozen

i dont need a badge got D 12 tattooed on my arms lol


----------



## Chance

Im going to wear my name on a sticker lol. 

I reckon we should all do that!!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl

Sami n mason at mason exotics are supplying stickers n pens


----------



## rybuzz

Sounds coolio


----------



## Lizamphid

sholud'nt this thread now be in classified, because everyone has gone right off the subject of the show, I,ll bring it back.. now..why cant you make a club up to get a table, say its my club and im the only member do i get a table if i want one ?


----------



## buddy

Anyone travelling from the midlands area to go to doncaster

i am going but i have a girl on hee geckosarah who would like to buy my 3 mack snow females from me 

but she can not make it to doncaster 

is there anyone that could help by collecting geckos from me and taking to walsall 

pllleeaaassseee really need help with this 

thanks in advance guys 

cant wait till show will be my first x


----------



## DraigGochHerp

Lizamphid said:


> sholud'nt this thread now be in classified, because everyone has gone right off the subject of the show, I,ll bring it back.. now..why cant you make a club up to get a table, say its my club and im the only member do i get a table if i want one ?


Of course you can, for £25.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Graham.


----------



## sami

Lizamphid said:


> why cant you make a club up to get a table, say its my club and im the only member do i get a table if i want one ?


 
It's less than £20 a year to join the IHS. you may as well join, and be able to have a table legitimately without having to make anything up. 

Plus it gives money to the IHS to support their work.


----------



## DraigGochHerp

jav07 said:


> think simons rodents is there


Yes, they are. I've already been in touch.
Graham.


----------



## sidders

Great we can't wait for Donny in September - what is the date and times please

Sidders


----------



## biohazard156

This is last years thread, but this september show is 6th Sept, members in at 10am, non members 10.30.


----------



## RepGuru

Excellent!! Any chance you can limit the number of Royal morph and cornsnake dealers?? There were far too many last event and nowhere near enough other snakes. Huge disappointment.


----------



## Guest

You have probably heard these questions all too many times but:

-what is the postcode/google map reference? 
-when abouts should you turn up to queue?
-is there plenty of parking?
-Does everything disappear in the first hour or so?
-are there big queues/traffic jams etc? 

Thanks


----------



## oakelm

-what is the postcode/google map reference? 
Postcode is DN47PD, but use the directions on this page once you get off the motorway 2009 IHS Breeders Meetings

-when abouts should you turn up to queue?
Well its 10.15am open to members, 10.45am open to everyone. But there is always a queue from about 10am onwards, never got there any sooner than that but the queue goes down really quickly considering the number of people

-is there plenty of parking?
Yes tonnes, if you cant see any follow the carpark to the bottom and its loops back up to the exit, always loads of space on that side.

-Does everything disappear in the first hour or so?
Yes and no, bargains or oddities or females disappear quickly but general stuff tends to last longer, corns never sell out :lol2: And towards the end of the day some stalls reduce prices so more bargains. Depends on what your after.

-are there big queues/traffic jams etc? 
Traffice was fine for me, no queues or anything, but once you get into doncaster the direction you go takes you slightly away from the centre so you dont get muddled up with that traffic, if your coming from the motorway side like me.


----------



## jav07

RepGuru said:


> Excellent!! Any chance you can limit the number of Royal morph and cornsnake dealers?? There were far too many last event and nowhere near enough other snakes. Huge disappointment.


 its a breeders meeting and the most popular bred reptiles are corns,leos and royals thats why there are so many


----------



## Guest

Thanks very much  I've done my own instructions from information that your link provided and a map  (because I'm coming from manchester). I am mainly looking at crested geckos and maybe some viv stuff


----------



## Robbie1000uk

Do u need to buy tickets or anything?


----------



## Guest

Its pay at the door, £5.00


----------



## oakelm

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks very much  I've done my own instructions from information that your link provided and a map  (because I'm coming from manchester). I am mainly looking at *crested geckos* and maybe some viv stuff


:gasp: Nooooo, I want all the lovely cresties, I shall race you :lol2:


----------



## Mini Mosh

its going to be my first ever show, im very excited. 

i maybe going to get my first ever snake!


----------



## ashbosh

i'm excited too, maybe a rosy boa in it for me so couldnt be happier


----------



## watts501

i have a table!!  looking forward to it !!


----------



## Guest

oakelm said:


> :gasp: Nooooo, I want all the lovely cresties, I shall race you :lol2:


Ha Ha :lol2: we can compare finds at the end of the day  I am only going to get 1 or 2 so you will have plenty to choose from XD what morphs are you looking for?


----------



## monitor mad

See ya all there :cheers:


----------



## watts501

well please come and say hi, i will have a red metal display case!! (oh and getting very stressed)


----------



## Guest

we should wear badges or stickers with rfuk and our usernames on it XD


----------



## beardo

*expo*

what is the post code/ address for the show


----------



## oakelm

beardo said:


> what is the post code/ address for the show


See link
2009 IHS Breeders Meetings


----------



## Pete Q

Got a table, this will be a great show.


----------



## emmipez1989

what you taking?


----------



## Pete Q

emmipez1989 said:


> what you taking?


Pastel kings, hypo lavender corns, greybanded kings, green house snakes, opal motley corn, ghost lavender corn, hypo corn het lav + bloodred.


----------



## emmipez1989

Pete Q said:


> Pastel kings, hypo lavender corns, greybanded kings, green house snakes, opal motley corn, ghost lavender corn, hypo corn het lav + bloodred.


oo i'll look out for you then! lol we have a table too. mainley for the oh canvasses bt on the animal side we have about 19 amel het bloodreds maybe more if anymore are readywe have a ghost, an amel stripe and 2 normal het bloods along with a couple of tegus tokays and spidies too : victory:


----------



## Horsfield

Will any one have female Ambanja Panther Chameleons

If so could you pm me thanks...


----------



## jay67

I'm already like a kid at christmas can't wait first show and got a table Albino Burms and if their ready double het corns (amel and motley).

Jay


----------



## Mini Mosh

This may sound like a stupid question but i will ask anyway as i have never been to one of these before. 

do many people bring children?


----------



## timberwolf

Mini Mosh said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but i will ask anyway as i have never been to one of these before.
> 
> do many people bring children?


 lots of people.. I'm bringing one of mine but she's 23...
:lol2:


----------



## Mini Mosh

:lol2: 

Im in two minds about taking my son but hes only three, i wasnt sure if it would be too busy for a pushchair?


----------



## linda.t

Mini Mosh said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Im in two minds about taking my son but hes only three, i wasnt sure if it would be too busy for a pushchair?


if it was me i wouldn't take a 3 year old as it gets very hot in there and crowded.


----------



## Mini Mosh

yeah i was thinking that it would probably be busy... i will leave him at home and have a rare day out without child!


----------



## linda.t

Mini Mosh said:


> yeah i was thinking that it would probably be busy... i will leave him at home and have a rare day out without child!



good for u : victory:


----------



## jjbennett

Am i right in assuming this is open to the public. I'd love to pop along and get a super snow Leo


----------



## Pete Q

jjbennett said:


> Am i right in assuming this is open to the public. I'd love to pop along and get a super snow Leo


You have re'opened a 2009 thread, not sure if you will have all the facts if you take any info from this.


----------



## jjbennett

Oh crap, i didn't notice that as i just googled the thing. Apologies, i'll try find the new thread for this year!


----------



## Austin Allegro

From a good source this weekends Donny show will be bigger than Kempton. The organisers have booked up 300 tables.


----------



## Lost?

Austin Allegro said:


> From a good source this weekends Donny show will be bigger than Kempton. The organisers have booked up 300 tables.


and ill be looking for yours


----------



## bbeefy

i attended the show 3 weeks yes it was bigger and better, if they can make it bigger next year it could rival some of the eu shows shame there wasnt any burms or retics


----------



## eurokeeper

bbeefy said:


> i attended the show 3 weeks yes it was bigger and better, if they can make it bigger next year it could rival some of the eu shows shame there wasnt any burms or retics


 
Wow your dreaming aren't you


----------



## bbeefy

eurokeeper said:


> Wow your dreaming aren't you


no im not just cuss it is not as well known its the best show in the uk i havent been to a show in eu but will be in march see what all the hypes is about


----------

